# Winter is coming



## Justin (Nov 30, 2014)

Are you excited?


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

no


----------



## nard (Nov 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Javocado (Nov 30, 2014)

<censored> i might be


----------



## Envelin (Nov 30, 2014)

Yes. ;-; jeez guys, where's your holiday spirit?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

YAS!


----------



## NSFW (Nov 30, 2014)

yes because i get presents ayy lmao


----------



## nard (Nov 30, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> YAS!



i dont like winter


but i like christmas


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 30, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> i dont like winter
> 
> 
> but i like christmas


guess i could agree with that


----------



## kazyrock (Nov 30, 2014)

Lol where I live it snowed over a month ago and right now the snow is about half a metre deep! And no snow days!


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Christmas is only lasts for one day.
The rest of winter is awful and cold.


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 30, 2014)

I love winter! It's my 2nd favorite season!


----------



## Mango (Nov 30, 2014)

no


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 30, 2014)

why not


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 30, 2014)

It's gonna be so cold here we're going to have polar bears. Like no kidding.


----------



## windfall (Dec 1, 2014)

Nice game of thrones reference. Need more of those around here 

(when the snows fall a hundred feet deep and the ice wind comes howling out of the north)


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 1, 2014)

yea cuz my birthday and christmas..............
and winter break
and snow days
and delays
and........


----------



## kassie (Dec 1, 2014)

Winter is my favorite season and layout on TBT.


----------



## Jake (Dec 1, 2014)

yup. looks like winter to me


----------



## kesttang (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, I'm excited to be off of school and just work full time while hangout with the family. I work 30 + hours a week plus 3 days off. Yay!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 1, 2014)

I like it in December because advent calendars and Xmas, and only the rest of winter if it snows ( I didn't get any snow at all last year! )


----------



## Caius (Dec 1, 2014)

I got my parka. I'm ready.


----------



## Javocado (Dec 1, 2014)

The Winter theme is beautiful :')


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 1, 2014)

*running in snow making squishly sounds*

*shakes the snowy pine tree*

Thank you for the change of seasons with the new Winter theme <3


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, very excited.  Fall and winter are my fav seasons and when it snows I dance with glee.  Christmas is the only holiday I decorate for as well (I decorate in the fall with a fall theme, but not for halloween).  I love Christmas time, except for all the commercialization of it....so I now like to refer to it as winter land time.  I love the winter theme!


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes and no

I hate snow but I like the holiday spirit


----------



## TykiButterfree (Dec 1, 2014)

Cool! The banner now has my favorite AC tree. It should have fun twinkle lights on it.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm willing to sacrifice the feeling in my toes for the lack of bugs.


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 1, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I'm willing to sacrifice the feeling in my toes for the lack of bugs.



This made me laugh....but you make a good point.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 1, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> YAS!



chill

=

its hardly winter in south texas because no season change B(
i want to go back to michigan


----------



## Coach (Dec 1, 2014)

We get a little mini chocolate every day in December, I like it.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish winter was coming lol *south hemisphere*


----------



## Resonate (Dec 1, 2014)

Winter means the end of the semester!


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Leela (Dec 1, 2014)

Not at all. I'm already sick of it and it's been one day XD


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 1, 2014)

Justin said:


> Are you excited?


Darn, I thought _Game of Thrones_ was back already.



Jake. said:


> yup. looks like winter to me


Ha: 





Welcome to southern California.


----------



## uyumin (Dec 7, 2014)

Justin said:


> Are you excited?



Yes! And I'm so exited


----------



## Locket (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes! But it snowed in November! And we may not get snow for a while!


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 7, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Darn, I thought _Game of Thrones_ was back already.
> 
> 
> Ha:
> ...



but but but we've had some rain lately


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 7, 2014)

confused if this thread is intended for game of thrones or winter...


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 13, 2014)

SuperVandal said:


> but but but we've had some rain lately


Yeah, now I am even more confused. Soon we will be back to 'normal.'


----------

